# The Iowa Housewife



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

I stumbled on this blog today and thought some here might enjoy it. Lots of ideas for recipes, canning, cooking in bulk, etc. (today's entry is Freezer Meatballs). Enjoy.

The Iowa Housewife


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

Looks pretty cool! Thanks for posting it.

Moldy


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you for posting this


----------

